# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما تخريج حديث (لأن تهدم الكعبة حجراً حجراً أهون ...)

## تربوي

الإخوة الأفاضل..
إذا تكرمتم تفيدوني بتخريج حديث ( لأن تهدم الكعبة حجراً حجراً أهون عند الله من أن يراق دم امرئ مسلم )؟

بحثت عن تخريجه في موقع الألباني وموسوعة الجامع الكبير للتراث الإسلامي فلم أجده ؟؟

أثاب الله من أعانني على تخريجه ..

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

*أخي تربوي ـ حفظه الله ـ :* 
*قال السخاوي في المقاصد الحسنة ( 1/ 381) ح (881) : " حديث "  لهدم الكعبة حجرا حجرا أهون من قتل المسلم " لم أقف عليه بهذا اللفظ " .*

*وفي النخبة البهية في الأحاديث المكذوبة لإبن تغري بردي  (1/98) (268) : " لهدم الكعبة حجراً حجراً أهون على الله من قتل مسلم" لم يعرف .*

*وقال محمد بن إدريس الحوت في أسنى المطالب في أحاديث مختلفة المراتب (1/230) : " خبر لهدم الكعبة حجرا حجرا أهون من قتل مسلم " . هذا اللفظ لم يعرف " .*

----------


## تربوي

أشكرك أخي الفاضل : ضيدان السعيد ، وأسأل الله أن ينفع بك وبعلمك

----------

